# Glen of Imaal terriers



## Snowy Celandine (18 November 2016)

My Chihuahua was nearly beaten up by a pair of Glen of Imaal terriers earlier this year (OH and daughter's BF stopped them) but they were very lovely looking dogs. Does anyone here breed them or own them? Are they always that unreliable around small dogs? I was wondering if you had one from a puppy if it would accept your other dogs/cats and just go for rats and things you were happy for it to snack on or if their prey instinct is too strong?


----------



## Rowreach (18 November 2016)

You don't see them very often, even here in Ireland, but a former livery of mine has had them for donkeys years - I don't ever remember them eating my terriers (but they were larger than a chihuahua).  They're lovely looking dogs but a bit thick iirc.  And very big (although short).


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 November 2016)

I've always liked the look of them but as mentioned are pretty rare. Most of the native terriers I've met are very 'game'!!


----------



## Sprout (18 November 2016)

Dont know anything about them as a breed, but if you look up Pines Hovawarts, they seem to breed these terriers too.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (18 November 2016)

Thanks everyone  - will Google Pines Hovawarts Sprout  I'd never seen the breed before or at least until they launched their silent but very well co-ordinated attack on poor little Mia. Once I'd got over the shock and realised Mia was ok, despite having been bowled over a few times, I looked properly at the dogs (by now both being held by my daughter's boyfriend) and realised how attractive they were. I wondered if they were rare and it seems they are so I'd probably better forget about them as I don't want to pay silly money for them  

Rowreach, I've had dumb dogs before, ha ha. They have their advantages in that they are not clever enough to get themselves into trouble, unlike the Chi who is too clever for her own good but is fortunately too small to get far away without me noticing what she's up to


----------



## s4sugar (18 November 2016)

I've had the breed since 1981 but lost my last one a year ago.
I help with breed rescue and most that come in are because they are not good with other dogs.
http://www.glenofimaalterrier.uk.com/

Please be aware that we do have some commercial breeders selling lots of puppies on the "rare" tag - often for more than the serious breeders charge.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (18 November 2016)

s4sugar said:



			I've had the breed since 1981 but lost my last one a year ago.
I help with breed rescue and most that come in are because they are not good with other dogs.
http://www.glenofimaalterrier.uk.com/

Please be aware that we do have some commercial breeders selling lots of puppies on the "rare" tag - often for more than the serious breeders charge.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that info  I wasn't looking for a 'rare' dog, just wondering if there were not many about as I'd never, until comparatively recently, seen a single example of the breed. I always check out breeders credentials thoroughly as I'm a bit too old and wise to buy from puppy farms but thanks for the warning.

If they are not good with other dogs I will put them out of my mind because I have two very gentle dogs and wouldn't like to cause them any problems as I love them far too much


----------



## Rowreach (18 November 2016)

s4sugar said:



			I've had the breed since 1981 but lost my last one a year ago.
I help with breed rescue and most that come in are because they are not good with other dogs.
http://www.glenofimaalterrier.uk.com/

Please be aware that we do have some commercial breeders selling lots of puppies on the "rare" tag - often for more than the serious breeders charge.
		
Click to expand...

Is that why people who have them tend to just have the one breed, rather than a variety (like the mishmash I have in my household)?


----------



## s4sugar (18 November 2016)

You do need to be able to keep apart if two glens decide each other must die. They are often fine until maturity - which may be four or five years - but once heritage kicks in it takes a vigilant owner.

Not all puppy farms have numerous dogs - they may just breed a lot from one or two bitches.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (18 November 2016)

s4sugar said:



			You do need to be able to keep apart if two glens decide each other must die. They are often fine until maturity - which may be four or five years - but once heritage kicks in it takes a vigilant owner.

Not all puppy farms have numerous dogs - they may just breed a lot from one or two bitches.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I don't think it is the breed for me so I won't fall prey to unscrupulous breeders


----------



## SpringArising (18 November 2016)

How about a Norfolk Terrier?


----------



## Snowy Celandine (18 November 2016)

SpringArising said:



			How about a Norfolk Terrier?
		
Click to expand...

I like that breed a lot. There was a lady in my old village who bred them and they seemed like lovely dogs. I'm not really looking for a dog right away, just considering the options. I do like terriers because I think it's nice to have a busy dog or two to contrast with my laid back whippet. My Chi comes everywhere with me, bustling about and investigating everything she can find and I think she'd like to have a 'partner in crime' eventually


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 November 2016)

Get a Grwat Dane, Snowy! There's a bloke in the woods with one plus a tiny Jack, makes me die, the little Jack trotting speedily to keep up with the Dane.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (20 November 2016)

Ha ha ha, can you imagine that? Mia would demand a basket saddle so that she could ride around in style  The YO has 3 gorgeous Danes so I know they are a lovely breed but they take up so much room!!!


----------



## Clodagh (20 November 2016)

I don't see what Norfolk or Norwich terriers bring to the table that a border terrier wouldn't, and they are twice the price. I do think they are nice but no nicer than a border. (IMO).


----------



## Snowy Celandine (20 November 2016)

Clodagh said:



			I don't see what Norfolk or Norwich terriers bring to the table that a border terrier wouldn't, and they are twice the price. I do think they are nice but no nicer than a border. (IMO).
		
Click to expand...

Borders are great little dogs Clodagh. I know several people with them and, again, they are super dogs. OH would have one in a heartbeat but I don't know, I am just curious about other breeds I guess


----------



## Clodagh (20 November 2016)

It is nice to have different breeds and the rarer ones do need support, like the Norfolks, I agree with you there. 
I am just tight!!


----------



## Bosworth (20 November 2016)

have a look at Dandy Dinmont, or Skye terriers, or Sealyham, and of course the best ever Bedlingtons. I have a bedlington and he never starts a fight. He is placid and will only retaliate when provoked and I know a lot like that.  Trouble with a lot of Chi's is that they have ideas above their station and are convinced they can take on the world, the problem is with a terrier is that they know they can take on the world.


----------



## Bellasophia (20 November 2016)

I really rate the mini schnauzer..my black girl is now turning two and the best all rounder that I've had in many years..the blacks are reputed to have a softer temperament that the silvers,but I've not seen that.Mine was the alpha of her litter,but she's unphazed by everything and very trainable.
I strip mine and if you kept the feathers short this would be a really easy care dog to have around the stables etc.


----------



## Rowreach (20 November 2016)

Snowy Celandine said:



			Ha ha ha, can you imagine that? Mia would demand a basket saddle so that she could ride around in style  The YO has 3 gorgeous Danes so I know they are a lovely breed but they take up so much room!!!
		
Click to expand...

And like most extra large breeds they don't have a very long life span 

I avoid breeds which have short life spans, a lot of known health problems, and/or require any trips to the doggy hairdresser.  Which is why I have mongrelly-mixes.  They tend to last a long time and have fewer health issues.  And are lower maintenance when it comes to haircuts.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (20 November 2016)

Clodagh said:



			It is nice to have different breeds and the rarer ones do need support, like the Norfolks, I agree with you there. 
I am just tight!!
		
Click to expand...

I am normally quite tight with money as well but I do get a bit silly sometimes when it comes to animals 

Bosworth, I love the Bedlingtons, well the way they look although I've never had experience of the breed. When I was about 2 years old I found a Dandy Dinmont. No-one knows quite what happened but my parents came out into the garden to find me holding a lead with a Dandy Dinmont on the other end! Naturally, I was very upset (or so I am told since I have no recollection of it) when its owner finally came forward to collect it, so I guess I must like those too 

My Chi is tiny and really timid when we're out, although she's very friendly to visitors to the house. She's exactly half the length and weight of my daughter's rescue Chi, although I didn't buy her as a so-called 'teacup' dog, she just never grew any bigger. Apparently, it was quite a challenge to spay her according to the vet. She is such a loving dog though and would sit on your knee all day and night which was just what I wanted because I work from home (when I'm working) and it's lovely to have a dog on your lap for warmth and companionship


----------



## Snowy Celandine (20 November 2016)

Stunning looking dog Bellasophia 

Rowreach, my YO has buried a lot of Danes since I moved to the yard  I have to admit that the short life span puts me off too. For years I've always stuck with whippets (until I got my Chi two years ago) and they are a long lived breed with few health issues. I've not had any problems with the Chi so far and I am hoping she will be long lived and healthy too although I know that's not a given.


----------



## Cortez (22 November 2016)

I've not owned a Glen of Imaal terrier - and I never would. An aquaintance used to breed them, but ended up having to shoot the dog when he went for the pups and their mother (he'd previously attacked and killed a full grown sow, as well as going for calves, ponies and any other dog that came across his path: very silly bad owners, but even so...). They are rare because they are extremely difficult dogs.


----------



## JosieB (22 November 2016)

Aunt had one it  had to be pts...  despite being brought up in an experienced home it ended up biting a few people..


----------



## Snowy Celandine (23 November 2016)

Yikes! Most definitely not the dog for me


----------

